# Norm Reed's Rollers



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

I've been looking to get ahold of a few cocks and hens with 100% norm reed bloodline. Anyone have any idea how to get ahold of some of these birds?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think roller-pigeon.com can help you much better. But, unfortunately it is against the forum policy to consult one or seek one there about other birds. You can try.


----------

